# Does a Blue Tail Skink NEED a Heat Light?



## Kade135 (Aug 14, 2017)

I just caught a Blue Tailed Skink in my backyard, I own 30 Tarantulas and Scorpions, I also own Hermit Crabs and Snakes but I'm new to Skinks. Im most likely going to let him go and get myself a Captive bred one, but for now I want to at least set up a tank. I have a head pad and everything, but I keep reading that they MUST have a heat light or UVB light. My room has 12 hour light and dark cycle going on in it. I'd rather just have a heat pad, because it's so much easier to me. I was always told Ball Pythons NEEDED light and UVB, but I just recently learned they only need belly heat, so it's hard to figure out the actual TRUTH on what these creatures need. Anyways, would a Skink be okay with belly heat only? Along with the light cycle going on in my room?


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 14, 2017)

A skink will need UVB. Snakes don't need it because the common ancestor to snakes was fossorial, so it had to adapt to producing vitamin D without UV. Lizards, however, still need it or they will have a vitamin D defficiency, get metabolic bone disease, and die in a few months.
I'd say the choice of heat source is less important. The heat and the UV have nothing to do with each other--one is about the speed of metabolic processes, the other is the ability to create bone by laying down calcium (I can't remember the technical term at the moment ). To avoid MBD, you will also need to dust insects you feed your skink with calcium powder. And most heat lamps don't supply UVB, or any other UV, for that matter. You'll need to get a separate light. But I wouldn't bother getting a separate heat lamp.


----------



## Kade135 (Aug 14, 2017)

schmiggle said:


> A skink will need UVB. Snakes don't need it because the common ancestor to snakes was fossorial, so it had to adapt to producing vitamin D without UV. Lizards, however, still need it or they will have a vitamin D defficiency, get metabolic bone disease, and die in a few months.
> I'd say the choice of heat source is less important. The heat and the UV have nothing to do with each other--one is about the speed of metabolic processes, the other is the ability to create bone by laying down calcium (I can't remember the technical term at the moment ). To avoid MBD, you will also need to dust insects you feed your skink with calcium powder. And most heat lamps don't supply UVB, or any other UV, for that matter. You'll need to get a separate light. But I wouldn't bother getting a separate heat lamp.


Oh okay I see  That makes sense. Well I do have a UV Light I can use, but it would cover the entire tank it's pretty long. Would it be okay if it covered the whole tank or does it have to be One side with it and one side without? Also do I turn off the UV at night as well? Or keep it on 24/7? Sorry for so many questions, I'm new to uses light sources for my pets.


----------



## Redmont (Aug 14, 2017)

I'd get a timer for the uvb light you could keep it on the same cycle you said your room is on, it isn't natural for them to have  light 24/7. Most keepers have iv lights cover half or a third of the tank, but I think that covering the whole tank would be fine, just make sure you have enough room for your heat lamp or what ever you choose to heat the cage, also remember glass filters out uv light so it will make the bulb useless


----------



## schmiggle (Aug 14, 2017)

If you cover the whole tank, just make sure your lizard has a place to hide--you don't want sunburns. But a day/night cycle should be fine, as @Redmont said, because that's how it would be in the wild (UVB is part of sunlight).


----------



## basin79 (Aug 15, 2017)

The lizard will also have to be able to get within 30cm of the UV bulb.

Also UV need replacing every 6 months to remain optimum and at the very least every year. Make sure your bulb hasn't "worn out" otherwise it'll just literally be a light source.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andee (Sep 2, 2017)

Skinks in general do not need belly heat as much as they need a heat lamp and there is an easy way to get both. Get a small slate rock and get a correct heat lamp for your size enclosure and the temps he will need. Create a basking area by allowing the rock to be heat up by the lamp. Just keep your eye on the temps the rock gets to and test before hand. What size tank do you plan to keep him in? I would not go below 10 gallons and most blue tails are very good climbers if I am correct, so will enjoy having a taller tank and having stuff to climb on.


----------

